# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  المكتبات العامة وأثرها في تثقيف الأمة

## ابن رجب

المكتبات العامة وأثرها في تثقيف الأمة

 للدكتور محمود بابللى





إن تيسير أسباب المطالعة من أهم عوامل الثقافة، ومهما أوتي المرء من قدرة على اقتناء الكتب فإنه أعجز من أن يظفر بمجموعة كبيرة منها تحتوي مختلف أنواع الكتب أو المجلات أو الصحف، كما أنه أكثر عجزاً من أن تكون لديه مكتبة تضم الآلاف أو عشرات الآلاف من الكتب.

لهذا كانت المكتبات الكبرى من الأمور المتعذر تأمينها لدى الأفراد إلا ما ندر، وإذا ما وجدت لدى البعض مثل هذه المكتبة فإنها لا تتعدى أن تكون مكتبة خاصة ذات نطاق ضيق ومحصور من حيث نوع الكتب وكميتها واقتصارها على صاحبها.

والتعطش إلى الثقافة غير محصور بنوع من المعرفة، وإنما هو عام ويشمل العديد من فروع العلم والمعرفة، ويتمشى انتشار الثقافة طرداً وعكساً مع تقدم الأمة أو تأخرها.

والمثقف من أبناء الشعب هو الذي يجمع إلى معلوماته الخاصة بناحية معينة من المعلوم حصيلة اطلاعاته على كثير من الكتب في مختلف العلوم والفنون، مع ما اكتسبه من خبرات اجتماعية أو إنسانية في حسن معاشرته للآخرين أو تتبعه لأخبارهم أو أسلوب معيشتهم أو طراز حياتهم؛ لأن كل هذه الأمور تدخل في نطاق الثقافة، وترفع مستوى أصحابها.

وليس أدل على حب العلم والازدياد منه في هذه البلاد وفي غيرها من البلدان العربية من كثرة هذه المدارس والجامعات، وحرص الموجهين فيها على استيعاب جميع أبناء الأمة، ومن يفد عليها من الأمم الأخرى، ضمن نطاق ما تتسع له.

والعلم كما هو معروف لا يأتي إلا بالتعلم، والكتاب وسيلة لهذا العلم، والمدرسة مفتاح ومنطلق للتزود منه ومهما توسعت برامج التعليم فإنها قاصرة عن أن تشتمل على جميع عناصر المعرفة، ولا بد للمتعلم في سبيل توسيع معرفته من أن يعب من مناهل العرفان المبثوثة في بطون الكتب وما يلحق بها من وسائل الثقافة العامة، كالمجلات على اختلاف أنواعها والصحف والندوات العلمية.

وإن حرص المملكة على بث البرامج الإذاعية عن طريق الراديو والتلفزيون وتوسيع هذه البرامج وتعميمها لأنحاء المملكة كافة ما هو إلا دليل على رغبة الدولة في نشر الثقافة والتوجيه العام؛ لينال كل فرد من أفراد هذه الأمة نصيبه من هذا الجهد المشكور.

والبرامج الإذاعية - عن طريق الراديو والتلفزيون - ذات تأثير كبير على توجيه الشعب فيما إذا روعي فيها صدق هذا التوجيه وحسن الرقابة عليها؛ لأنها أصبحت تدخل إلى بيوت الناس، وتنقل إليهم ما تبثه الإذاعة والشاشة وتفرض نفسها عليهم بشكل يجعل لها تأثيراً على التربية الاجتماعية يعطي ثماره في مستقبل هذه الأمة، لذلك كانت خطورة التلفزيون ومحاربة البعض له باعتباره أداة قد يكون لها من التأثير ما ذكرنا أو أكثر، فيما لو تغافل عنه المسؤولون في انتقاء ما يعرض على المشاهدين من هذه البرامج المتنوعة من أجنبية أو عربية أو محلية.

ولكن هل تغني هذه البرامج على اختلاف مواضيعها عن اقتناء الكتب أو الاطلاع على بعض ما فيها عن طريق المكتبات العامة، إن تعذر على البعض - أو على الكثير من أفراد الأمة - تأمين ذلك من مواردهم الخاصة؟

هذه البرامج التوجيهية نوع من أنواع الثقافة تقدمه الدولة إلى الشعب وتيسر له سبيله، ولكنه كما قلنا لا يكفي في تزويد أبناء الشعب مما ترجوه لهم - منهم - الدولة، والكتاب وحده هو الزاد الحقيقي الذي يتعطش إليه الراغب في العلم؛ لأنه أداة العلم ووسيلته.

وتجدر رقابة الكتب والصحف والمجلات كرقابة الإذاعة والبرامج التلفزيونية أو أشد؛ لأن للكتب وغيرها من المطبوعات تأثيراً كبيراً في وعي الأمة وعقليتها وسلوكها، لذلك كانت الرقابة وحسن التوجيه مطلوبين أيضاً على هذه الوسائل التثقيفية، بما يتفق وعقيدة هذه الأمة ورايتها التي تحمل شعار التوحيد وما يستلزم هذا الشعار من عمل واعتقاد.

والإسلام - كشأنه في شتى أموره - أسبق من غيره في تقديم هذا الزاد إلى أتباعه خاصة وإلى الناس كافة، وقد أنزل عليهم رب العالمين كتابه لينهلوا من زاده الذي لا ينضب له معين، وصدق الله العظيم: {وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُولِي الأَلْبَابِ}

والتزود من هذه الدنيا بخير زاد بالنسبة للمفهوم الإسلامي يدخل في شموله التزود من العلم حيث قال سبحانه وتعالى موجهاً رسوله الكريم أن يسأله الزيادة فيه: {وَقُلْ رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْماً} والعلم يبقى أجره لصاحبه بعد وفاته إلى يوم القيامة.

ويحدثنا القرآن العظيم في قصة ملكة سبأ مع سليمان عليه السلام، أن قدرة العفريت في جلب عرش بلقيس كانت دون قدرة صاحب العلم الذي أخذ علمه من الكتاب، فتمكن من أن يأتي لسليمان بالعرش المطلوب قبل أن يرتد إليه طرفه.

فالسر في هذه القدرة الخارقة كامن في هاتين الكلمتين اللتين نوه عنهما رب العالمين: {عِلْمٌ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ} أي العلم ووسيلته التي هي الكتاب.

فهلا عملنا على توفير الكتاب للشعب وتيسير الحصول عليه وتمكين أفراده من التزود منه علماً ومعرفة وتقوى بأيسر السبل وأقربها تناولاً؟

ومن جملة العوامل التي تساعد على اقتناء الكتب وتشكيل مكتبات خاصة، عدم ارتفاع أسعار هذه الكتب وإسهام الدولة في تخفيض هذه الأسعار، وفي طباعة الكتب المخطوطة أو تجديد طبع ما نفد من أمهات الكتب، ومساعدة المؤلفين على طباعة إنتاجهم، وتقديم الجوائز التقديرية لهم، وإيجاد متفرغين منهم لينكبوا على إخراج بعض الموسوعات أو المعاجم التي نشهدها، وإيجاد مجامع علمية، وغير ذلك مما يساعد على تدعيم هذه النهضة والارتفاع بها إلى المستوى اللائق بأمة قال عنها رب العالمين: {كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ}.

وإن النهضة التي نلمس أثرها في شعب المملكة بشكل خاص لم تترك مجالاً من مجالات التقدم والرقي إلا شاركت فيه، وهذا شيء تحمد عليه، وسوف يذكر لها التاريخ هذه النهضة ولا يبخس حق العاملين في سبيلها.

وتدشين المكتبة العامة في مدينة الرياض من سنتين خلتا والإعلان عن تعميم المكتبات في جميع مدن المملكة مثل حي وبارز من الأمثلة العديدة لآثار هذه النهضة، ودليل عملي على الاتجاه الذي تسير فيه الدولة وبشرى للشعب في تعميم هذا الخير على جميع أبنائه في مختلف أطراف المملكة، مدنها وقراها.

ولهذا نستطيع أن نطمئن ذاك الرجل الذي تمنى أن تكون في جدة، هذه المدينة الرئيسية من مدن المملكة، والتي هي من دلائل نهضة هذه المملكة مكتبة عامة كبرى أو مكتبات تفي بحاجة الشعب للتزود من هذا الزاد المشروع المندوب، نطمئنه بأنه ستكون هنالك مكتبة عامة كبرى بإذن الله.

وفي هذه المدينة بالذات يوجد رجل من أبنائها، صاحب مكتبة خاصة تعتبر من أغنى المكتبات بالكتب العلمية، ينبئك عن أمثاله من أبناء جدة في حرصهم على اقتناء الكتب والتزود منها علماً ومعرفة وديناً، وهو الشيخ محمد نصيف، أمد الله في عمره ونفع به وبآثاره ومخلفاته، وقد بلغنا أنه أهدى مكتبته (هذه) القيمة إلى مدينة جدة لتكون نواة لمكتبة عامة، فجزاه الله عن بلده وأمته خير الجزاء وأكثر من أمثاله.

ولما كان التسابق العلمي في عصرنا هذا بلغ شأواً بعيداً جداً، لم يكن ليدرك أو يتوصل إليه لولا تسهيل أسباب العلم والمعرفة لأبنائه وإذ كانت الأندية الثقافية والجمعيات العلمية، وقاعات المحاضرات العامة والمراكز الثقافية، والمكتبات العامة الكبرى، والمكتبات الخاصة بالمراكز العلمية والجامعات والمدارس والمعاهد، ومكتبات البلديات، والمكتبات العامة المتنقلة بين القرى، مع وسائل التثقيف الأخرى التي تشارك في تعميم الثقافة وتيسير إيصالها إلى أبناء الشعب في مختلف مدنه وقراه، من أكبر العوامل المشاركة في هذه النهضة العلمية المعاصرة.

لذلك فإن الإكثار منها معناه المساهمة في الأخذ بأسباب هذه النهضة وتبويئها المكانة اللائقة بها.

ولما كانت الغاية من هذا البحث هي (تسيلط الأضواء) إن صح هذا التعبير على المكتبات العامة وعلى أثرها في تثقيف الأمة، لهذا يجدر بنا أن نضرب مثلاً على ذلك ما كانت عليه دورنا العميلة وما كانت تحتويه من كتب، في وقت لم تتوفر فيه أسباب الطباعة كما هي عليه الآن إذ كانت الكتب تكتب باليد، ويستنسخ منها المئات لتعميمها ونشرها بين الناس، وكثرة الكتب المخطوطة التي تطبع في وقتنا الحاضر والموجود منها في مكتبات العالم الكبرى لأكبر دليل على مدى ما توصلت إليه حضارتنا في العصور الماضية.

وينقل لنا (آدم متز) في كتابه (الحضارة الإسلامية في القرن الرابع الهجري) عن بعض المراجع الإسلامية أنه كان في كل جامع كبير مكتبة؛ لأنه كان من عادة العلماء أن يوقفوا كتبهم على الجامع، ويقال إن خزانة الكتب بمرو كانت تحتوي كتب يزدجرد لأنه حملها إليها وتركها، ص 322 .

وفي هامش هذه الصفحة يقول: "وقد ترنم ياقوت بذكر مكاتب مرو مع تأخر الزمن به، وكان قد أمضى بمرو ثلاث سنين، فتغنى بأيامه فيها شعراً جميلاً، وكان بها على عهده اثنتا عشرة خزانة بأحدها نحو من اثني عشر ألف مجلد"، يقول ياقوت: "وكانت (الخزائن) سهلة التناول لا يفارق منزلي منها مائتا مجلد وأكثر بغير رهن تكون قيمتها مائتي دينار، فكنت أرتع فيها وأقتبس من فوائدها وأنساني حبها كل بلد، وألهاني عن الأهل والولد" (معجم البلدان ج4 ص 509-510)من الطبعة الأوروبية. 

ويقول في الصفحة 325: "وقد عمل علي بن يحيى وكان ممن جالس الخلفاء، حوالي منصف القرن الثالث الهجري خزانة كتب عظيمة في ضيعته وسماها خزانة الحكمة، وكان يقصدها الناس من كل بلد، فيقيمون فيها ويتعلمون منها صنوف العلم، والكتب مبذولة لهم والصيانة مشتملة عليهم، والنفقة في ذلك من مال علي بن يحيى" .

ويقول أيضاً في الصفحة 329 : "على أنه قد ظهرت إلى جانب دور الكتب مؤسسات علمية أخرى تزيد على دور الكتب بالتعليم أو على الأقل بإجراء الأرزاق على من يلازمها، فيحكي عن أبي القاسم جعفر بن محمد بن حمدان الموصلي الفقيه الشافعي المتوفى عام 323هـ، أنه أسس داراً للعلم في بلده، وجعل فيها خزانة كتب من جميع العلوم وقفاً على كل طالب علم، لا يمنع أحد من دخولها، وإذا جاءها غريب يطلب الأدب، وكان معسراً أعطاه ورقاً وورقاً (أي الفضة)".

وقد حدثتنا كتب التاريخ أن بغداد كان فيها من المكتبات ما لا يحصى عدده، حتى جاءها الغزو الوحشي فقضى على معالمها، وقد تغير لوم مياه دجلة من مداد الكتب التي ألقيت فيها.

وأثر هذه النهضة العلمية الإسلامية بارز وناطق في مكتبات العالم الكبرى حيث حرصت هذه المكتبات على جمع الكتب والمخطوطات الإسلامية، وإن كل زائر لهذه المكتبات ليدهش مما تحتويه من آثارنا الخالدة التي تهيب بأبناء الأمة الإسلامية أن يعيدوا هذا الماضي المجيد في مستقبل مشرق رائد.

وبالإضافة إلى هذه المكتبات العامة الكبرى - في عواصم العالم - فإن إلى جانبها مكتبات عامة أخرى على نطاق أضيق، منها ما هو مستقل بذاته، ومنها ما هو مرتبط بالمعاهد والكليات.

وجميع هذه المكتبات تيسر لروادها المراجعة، حتى إنها تفتح أبوابها في الوقت الذي يسهل على راغب المطالعة الحضور إلى هذه المكتبات في غير أوقات الدوام الرسمي للموظفين أو المعاهد العلمية، أي أنها لا تقتصر على دوام واحد لمدة ثماني ساعات فقط، وإنما تمتد إلى ضعف هذه المدة، فيتمكن بذلك الموظف والعامل والطالب وغيرهم من الاستفادة من هذه المكتبات بالحضور إليها خارج أوقات عمله.

وهناك في بعض المدن الكبرى مكتبات عامة تعرف باسم (المكتبات البلدية) وهي منتشرة هناك بكثرة، وتابعة لكل قسم من أقسام المدينة، وهي تسهل على أبناء هذا القسم أو المنطقة التزود من الكتب والإطلاع عليها في المكتبة، واستعارتها بإخراجها من المكتبة وفقاً للشروط التي يلتزم بها المستعير، ولا يدفع المستعير أي ضمان لقاء استعارته الكتب من المكتبة، وإنما يملي استمارة باسمه ومحل إقامته واسم الكتاب الذي يريده ورقمه، والمدة التي سيبقى الكتاب عنده فيها.

كما أن تيسير إعارة الكتب يحقق وجود أكثر من نسخة لكل كتاب، ومن هذه الاستعارة أو من المطالعة بشكل عام تتمكن الدولة من معرفة أي اتجاه يتجه إليه أبناؤها في مطالعتهم لهذه الكتب، وأي عنصر من عناصر الثقافة يقبلون عليه، وعلى ضوء ذلك تعمل الدولة على توجيه أبنائها الوجهة التي تراها أصلح لهم في دعم هذا الاتجاه أو تحويله، بأساليبها الخاصة إلى الوجهة الأخرى.

وهناك مثل آخر على تيسير سبل الثقافة لغالبية أبناء الشعب ممن يسكن بعيداً عن المدن، كسكان الأرياف والمناطق الزراعية البعيدة، فإن الدولة تؤمن لهم مكتبات عامة متنقلة تيسر على سكان تلك المناطق النائية استعارة الكتب في فترات محددة، حيث تطوف عليهم هذه المكتبات المتنقلة في كل أسبوعين مرة أو في كل شهر على أبعد تقدير.

ولا أريد أن أتوسع في هذه الاستشهادات ولكني أردت أن أضرب المثل على اعتناء بعض الأمم بأبنائها من هذه الناحية العلمية الهامة بتيسير أسباب العلم والثقافة لهم بشتى الطرق والوسائل.

والإسلام الذي تقوم رسالته على العلم والتزود من العلم إلى جانب الأسس الأخرى التي يدعو إليها، لم يسبقه أحد، في هذه الناحية، حتى إن أول آية أنزلت على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تتضمن الأمر بالقراءة وتكرار الأمر بالقراءة وربط القراءة بالقلم الذي هو ربط وسيلة الكتابة، والكتاب الذي هو مصدر القراءة .

يقول تعالى: {اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ, خَلَقَ الإِنْسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ, اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الأَكْرَمُ, الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ, عَلَّمَ الإِنْسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ} فهي دعوة صريحة إليه، ورأس الكتب جميعاً هو كتاب الله سبحانه الذي يدعونا إلى قراءته وتدبره والعمل بأحكامه.

يقول عز وجل: {وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِنْ مُدَّكِرٍ} (القمر 17) .

ويقول سبحانه: {أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا} (محمد 24) .

ويقول أيضاً: {كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الأَلْبَابِ} (ص 29) .

وعلى هذا تكون المكتبات العامة ذات أثر كبير على تثقيف أبناء الأمة، ويكون إيجادها والإكثار منها، وتيسير أسباب المطالعة فيها من الأمور التي يدعو إليها الإسلام ويرغب فيها؛ لأنه دين العلم والإشادة بالعلم والعلماء، والعلم - كما قلنا في مطلع هذا البحث - لا يأتي إلا بالتعلم، والكتاب هو الوسيلة الأولى لهذا العلم، وتوفير هذا الكتاب وتيسير الوصول إليه وتعميمه على أبناء الأمة هو من مقتضيا المصلحة الكبرى التي يقوم على تحقيقها الحكم الصالح في كل زمان ومكان.


آداب المجالس

إذا جلست فأقبل على جلسائك بالبشر والطلاقة، وليكن مجلسك هادئاً، وحديثك مرتباً واحفظ لسانك من خطئه، وهذب ألفاظك، والتزم ترك الغيبة، ومجانبة الكذب والعبث بأصبعك في أنفك، وكثرة البصاق والتمطي والتثاؤب والتشاؤم، ولا تكثر الإشارة بيدك، واحذر الإيماء بطرفك إلى غيرك ، ولا تلتفت إلى من وراءك، فمن حسنت مجالسته ثبتت في الأفئدة مودته ، وحسنت عشرته، وكملت مروءته.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

لكن على أهميتها ودورها المأمول نحن نشهد قلة الإقبال على هذه المكتبات للقراءة ، وإنما يقبل عليها بعض الباحثين .
ويأتي البعض إليها إذا كانت تقدم خدمة الانترنت وتصفح الصحف

----------


## ابن رجب

> لكن على أهميتها ودورها المأمول نحن نشهد قلة الإقبال على هذه المكتبات للقراءة ، وإنما يقبل عليها بعض الباحثين .
> ويأتي البعض إليها إذا كانت تقدم خدمة الانترنت وتصفح الصحف


صدقت ياشيخ عبدالله ,, لكن نقول البركة في هؤلاء القلة .

----------


## عبد الله بن راضي المعيدي

شكر الله لك ابن رجب ..

----------


## ابن رجب

وفيكم بارك الله

----------

